# JKI Knife-Folio... a new knife bag



## JBroida (Oct 24, 2017)

Based on our JKI Premium Padded Knife Case, we designed this knife case to fit a few more knives in a more well-organized manner. This case opens like a book to expose two sides with pockets on the top an bottom. This setup allows you to balance how you put knives into the case, by putting some with the handles in the top pockets and others in the bottom pockets. You can also out the pockets for small tools. The Knife-Folio fits knives up to 300mm in length (with the saya on), and will comfortably fit about 5-6 knives (maybe more if you include some small knives). The case features a handle on the side, to allow it to be held like a briefcase for transport.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/jki-knife-folio


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 24, 2017)

That looks great!


----------



## YG420 (Oct 24, 2017)

Gona have to cop a few! Any plans for a bigger size Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 24, 2017)

YG420 said:


> Gona have to cop a few! Any plans for a bigger size Jon?



Not for now... this size makes sense to me for this style of design


----------



## panda (Oct 24, 2017)

i'm waiting for jon's take on ultimate edge bag =P


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 15, 2018)

Just got one.... Love it!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 3, 2018)

I got one of these recently


I can fit my 360mm Misono bread knife with custom hello kitty blade guard if if am careful with zipping it up (I converted the handle to wa so it may be different length now) likewise I can fit my 330mm kensaki yanagi with saya if I am careful (not pictured). I don't see myself transporting knives this big often*, so this case is a perfect size for practical purposes 


*If I really want/need to transport them, or want to be able to zip it up in a hurry, I can fit these big knives in the large padded case also from JKI it will also fit my 360mm gyuto with saya


----------



## cschoedler (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for the pics Tanner!


----------



## daveb (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm liking mine. Perfect for event bag, doesn't look like all the other bags.

(Shown with blade covers off)

View attachment 39101


----------



## Kingkor (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks like the perfect event/travel bag, to carry only the essentials.


----------

